# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Alex Ferguson đặt mục tiêu 84 điểm cho MU

## sevenup024

*Alex Ferguson đ**ặ**t m**ụ**c tiêu 84 đi**ể**m cho MU*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Chủ nhật này các sân cỏ nước Anh sẽ được hâm nóng trở lại với trận mở màn giữa MU và Man City tại cúp Community Shield. Và trước mùa giải được dự báo rất quyết liệt này, ngài Alex vẫn tự tin đặt mục tiêu giành 84 điểm để đăng quang.*

Trong mùa giải năm ngoái, Manchester United đã đăng quang với chỉ 80 điểm. Đây chính là số điểm thấp nhất của nhà vô địch Premier League trong 10 năm gần đây. Ở những mùa trước đó, các đội như Arsenal, Chelsea hay chính MU cũng cần có từ 83 đến 90 điểm mới có thể đoạt ngôi vương. Cá biệt như mùa 2004/05, _the Blues_ từng lên ngôi với 95 điểm.


Ferguson tin MU sẽ VĐ nếu có 84 điểm 
Thế nhưng theo nhận định của Ferguson mùa này MU sẽ chỉ cần 84 điểm để bảo vệ chức vô địch. “Không cần biết làm thế nào để có được nó nhưng với 84 điểm bạn sẽ là nhà vô địch. Mùa trước chúng tôi đạt ít hơn số đó nhưng với tính cạnh tranh ngày càng cao, mùa giải năm nay sẽ thực sự quyết liệt”, HLV người Scotland nhận định.
Đồng thời ông tin rằng cuộc đua năm nay không phải "tam mã" hay "tứ mã" như mọi khi mà sẽ là cuộc chiến giữa 6 đội. “6 đội dẫn đầu Premier Leaguesẽ cạnh tranh để lọt vào tốp 4 và nó sẽ khiến giải đấu năm nay càng thêm hấp dẫn. Liverpool sẽ chơi hay hơn trong khi Tottenham đang gây ngạc nhiên bởi chưa có động thái nào trên thị trường chuyển nhượng”.
Sau thành công của mùa trước với vị trí thứ 3 cùng cúp FA, đối thủ cùng thành phố của MU đã vung không ít tiền để tăng cường lực lượng. Dù vậy điều đó không khiến ngài Alex e ngại. “Ngân sách của họ vẫn còn rủng rĩnh và tôi cho rằng mùa Hè mua sắm của họ vẫn chưa kết thúc. Trong thời gian tới sẽ còn một vài cầu thủ nữa được đưa về.
Điều này với chúng tôi cũng không có gì ngạc nhiên bởi năm nào cũng vậy các đối thủ của MU luôn bận rộn với thị trường chuyển nhượng. Nó cũng cho thấy ngôi VĐ có ý nghĩa quan trọng ra sao. Chelsea từng có những đợt mua sắm rầm rộ khi Jose mới đến và chúng tôi vẫn sẵn sàng cạnh tranh với họ. Những thách thức như vậy thật tốt bởi nó giúp các cầu thủ tránh được tâm lý chủ quan và chúng tôi sẽ luôn chơi hết sức trong từng trận đấu”.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
nguoi mau ngoc trinh
ngoc trinh 9x
9x ngoc trinh
http://www.24h.com.vn/nguoi-mau-nu-hoang-do-lot-ngoc-trinh-c78e1808.html]ngoc trinh bikini[/URL]
nu hoang do lot ngoc trinh
diem chuan dai hoc
tra cuu diem thi dh 2011

----------

